# Dell Dimension 9100 - new PSU doesn't solve problem?



## davidkw (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi there,

I have a Dell Dimension 9100 tower (P4 2.8GHz) and my problems started with a blinking amber power light. The 9100 would not power up but the mobo light was a solid green. After several tries to get it going, I unplugged the power cord for a few hours and left it alone. I then plugged it back in and tried again. The 9100 started powering up (fans, HDs) with a solid green power light for about two seconds before going back to a blinking amber (fans and HDs stopped).

So I ordered a new power supply (Corsair HX520W) that took a couple of days to get here. In that time, I left the computer unplugged. I installed the new PSU but now the 9100 doesn't even blink amber - the power light doesn't blink at all. However, the mobo light is a solid green. 

When I replaced the PSU, I reconnected two connectors on the mobo - the processor power connector and the main power connector. Did I forget to reconnect something else? (I haven't spent much time inside my computer other than adding memory.)

Or is this a bad motherboard problem and not a PSU issue?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

David


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What if anything are the diagnostic lights on the front telling you?

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim9100/en/SM/adtshoot.htm#wp1054184

Your pc should have the 24 pin, 4 pin power connectors to the motherboard but did the old supply also have an extra 6 pin motherboard connector hooked up?


----------



## davidkw (Oct 21, 2008)

The diagnostic lights in the front are not lighting up. I only remember the 24 pin and 4 pin connectors from the old supply to the board. What would the 6 pin connector be for?

Thanks,

David


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Some of those boards had 3 power connectors usually they were in the XPS400's but the 9100's can be configured the same way depending on options like card readers,video cards, and sometimes I think what day of the week it was
Do you get anything at all when you press the power button?
Those power supplies are pretty decent on the stock systems with the X300SE video card usually only saw a failure after a larger card was installed and overworked it.
The motherboards on the other hand were/are a problem.
When you press the power button do the diag. lights blink or flash on one at a time?


----------



## davidkw (Oct 21, 2008)

Nothing happens anymore when I press the power button. The button itself doesn't even light up anymore (it was blinking amber a few days ago). The diagnostic lights do not light up now either.

I don't remember what video card I have. I don't think it's the X300SE but I'll check tonight when I get home from work. I think I upgraded the card when I ordered from Dell.

Thanks,

David


----------



## davidkw (Oct 21, 2008)

So I figured out why my computer wouldn't turn on when the power button was pushed. While checking what kind of video card I have, I also checked all of the ribbon and power connections on the mobo. I must have accidentally dislodged the Front Panel I/O connector. Once I plugged that back in, all was fine. A new PSU was the answer - no new mobo needed!

Wrench97 - thanks for all of your help and sorry to make you go through all this when it was just an unplugged cable...

Thanks,

David


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No problem, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## owlisen (May 18, 2008)

Saw this old posting and thought i would continue it..

I am trying to help a friend out that has the same problem as the originator of the message had.

I have also replaced the PSU but the light on the button still blinks amber...

Anyone have any clue to what could be the problem??

I've seen that 2 of the usb ports have been trashed and i've corrected them... but still blinks amber...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The trashed USB ports are they in the front?

If so they are part of the I/O panel and that my be the problem.

What Power Supply did you use for the replacement?


----------

